# Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/4.4 to be Announced at NAB



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2017)

```
<p><strong>UPDATE</strong>

It looks like the lens is a T4.4 and not a T2.8 like previously reported.</p>
<p><strong>Original Post:</strong></p>
<p>We reported that a cinema zoom lens was coming from Canon for NAB, and it looks like it’s going to be a CN-E 70-200mm t/4.4 lens.</p>
<p>We’re also expecting new firmware for the EOS 5D Mark IV to be announced this week alongside the new CN-E lens.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*

So no new camera body yet.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



Chaitanya said:


> So no new camera body yet.



I still think will see a new cinema body, possibly a C200, an update to the c100, or something like a 5D C. Canon is losing market share daily.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



CanonGrunt said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > So no new camera body yet.
> ...



you mean on video cameras I suspect... 

They need a 1DC Mark II that shoots 8K. a halo project.

a 5DC would mean nothing.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



A 5DC with sharp FF or 1.3x crop 4K video, C-Log, a decent codec and video-focused tools would be something- it would be even better if it did not have a mirror and had an electronic VF. 

But simply the firmware update with outlined specs, if true, would help. Canon needs something to compete with Sony's FF mirrorless offerings from a video standpoint, which are gaining marketshare daily. 

Also, I agree that a 1DC Mark II that shoots 6 or 8K would create the publicity they need, but hybrid shooters don't want huge, heavy cameras- they want an EDC carry. That's why the FF Sonys are doing so well.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



transpo1 said:


> A 5DC with sharp FF or 1.3x crop 4K video, C-Log, a decent codec and video-focused tools would be something- it would be even better if it did not have a mirror and had an electronic VF.


Umm sure, but then it's not a 5D then is it? 



transpo1 said:


> hybrid shooters don't want huge, heavy cameras- they want an EDC carry. That's why the FF Sonys are doing so well.



if hybrid shooters don't want large heavy cameras, then they already have the GH4/5. they wouldn't be looking at a canon EF mount camera.

and are sony doing well? how do you know that? how are they doing against canon's full frame cameras? we just have a two month snippet where sony said they did well. how long have the A7's been selling for?

canon will go 8k before 6k, and maybe even before 4K, that has to be running by 2020.


----------



## Cochese (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > A 5DC with sharp FF or 1.3x crop 4K video, C-Log, a decent codec and video-focused tools would be something- it would be even better if it did not have a mirror and had an electronic VF.
> ...



Well, We know Sony is doing well as they've already over taken Nikon. So... Yeah.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



Cochese said:


> Well, We know Sony is doing well as they've already over taken Nikon. So... Yeah.



yeah for 2 month in a year when they ran both body and lens sales and nikon did not and it includes the A99II.

:


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > A 5DC with sharp FF or 1.3x crop 4K video, C-Log, a decent codec and video-focused tools would be something- it would be even better if it did not have a mirror and had an electronic VF.
> ...



Sorry, GH4/GH5 are not FF- suitable for video, but the stills are lacking. Hybrid shooters WOULD be looking at a Canon EF mount (or M mount) camera if Canon made one with great 4K suitable for their needs. That's the point. 

And it's possible Sony is playing games with their numbers, but what caught my eye was the rate of growth among their FF shooters- desirable cameras for videographers who will grow up to buy Sony cinema cameras, not Cinema EOS.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*

Admin any leaks of a photo?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > A 5DC with sharp FF or 1.3x crop 4K video, C-Log, a decent codec and video-focused tools would be something- it would be even better if it did not have a mirror and had an electronic VF.
> ...


Depends on where you aim the camera. 8K oversampled for 4K still requires a huge amount of data handling even Hollywood studios bulk at the data management currently and 6K is more commonly used. 
8K on a FF sensor, 6K on Super 35 are more likely where Canon will be headed in the near future.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



Canon Rumors said:


> We reported that a cinema zoom lens was coming from Canon for NAB, and it looks like it’s going to be a CN-E 70-200mm lens.</p>
> <p>We’re also expecting new firmware for the EOS 5D Mark IV to be announced this week alongside the new CN-E lens.</p>
> <p><em>More to come…</em></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>




Any rumored price estimates?


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



jeffa4444 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



canon must do 8k by 2020. at least on the cini line if not one halo dslr product.

not even for hollywood, but for the Japan Olympics. 

even panasonic and olympus are stating that's their goal as well. even though 8k on a m43's sensor? ugh?

we know they already have a sensor in the CINI line that can do 8k for the last 18 months or so.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We reported that a cinema zoom lens was coming from Canon for NAB, and it looks like it’s going to be a CN-E 70-200mm lens.</p>
> ...


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> probably one of those, if you have to ask, you can't afford it CINI lenses.



Let's see what the feature set and F or T stop range are before assuming that. I'm hopeful this might be on the higher end of affordable.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



bsbeamer said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > probably one of those, if you have to ask, you can't afford it CINI lenses.
> ...



In any case, it's a great move by them, as the 70-200 is beloved by video shooters.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



transpo1 said:


> In any case, it's a great move by then, as the 70-200 is beloved by video shooters.



One of my favorite lenses to shoot with and versatile enough to be used on both full-frame and crop sensors. May fit well in the Cinema Zoom line with the 18-80 T4.4, but at $5k+ for that lens it could be a pretty expensive setup.

May need to keep fingers crossed for a Canon 24-70 F2.8 with IS being made before snagging one of the Cinema Zooms...


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



bsbeamer said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > probably one of those, if you have to ask, you can't afford it CINI lenses.
> ...



the article stated it was T2.8

so yeah. not going to be cheap .. my guess around $7,000


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



bsbeamer said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > In any case, it's a great move by then, as the 70-200 is beloved by video shooters.
> ...



Yeah, it's a fantastic lens. My favorite to shoot OVS shots with when shooting FF. 

A 24-70 F2.8 IS would be awesome, but that one wouldn't be cheap either (for a stills lens)


----------



## sanj (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*

This is almost $$$20,000.  : ;D


----------



## Mistral75 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*

> _Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be announced at NAB_

Actually, it's an f/4 - T/4.4 lens and its name is Canon *CN-E 70-200 mm T/4,4 L IS KAS S*.

Source: Nokishita Camera


----------



## davidj (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*

Could this be that new 70-200mm lens that has been mentioned previously?

http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-working-on-new-ef-70-200-l-lens-cr2/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



NHK has been working with video camera companies for years on 8K. They are skipping 4K and planning on going straight to 8K as soon as its ready.

The issue, of course, is handling and processing the huge amounts of data. For a video camera, heat is a issue that will likely be tackled by active cooling. Canon seems very serious about 8K, and Sony, of course is. Panasonic is a giant company, and can put resources into a project like that as well. They need something new to boost their TV sales.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



rrcphoto said:


> the article stated it was T2.8
> 
> so yeah. not going to be cheap .. my guess around $7,000



there's a leaked image circulating that certainly looks like it will be a T4.4 with three-mode stabilizer (IS)


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



bsbeamer said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > the article stated it was T2.8
> ...



If that's the case, I'm not so interested (4.4 doesn't do it for me) but it I'm sure it will be useful for some TV / doc shooters.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*

so after seeing the A9 release... the more I'm thinking that a big firmware release is coming out for canon.

that's a REALLY nice camera body. I'm sure once you get past the paper specs there will be alot of caveats, but it does look like they tossed down the gaunlet.

it also looks like they used control features similar to Nikon - showing who they are aiming at.

will canon put out a 1DX and a 5D super patch for video,etc just to take the sting and the talk away from Sony? maybe.

the A9 certainly raises the bar - very fast.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm to be Announced at NAB*



transpo1 said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I'm about the same, need that F2.8 range. Ideally I'd shoot with fast primes all the time, but quick movement and changing setups with limited time do not allow that for all types of video work.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*

Looks like illustrations to me, not actual pictures. Fairly trivial to change 18-80 to 70-200 in Photoshop. The known patent that Canon filed in 2015 was for T2.8, not T4.4. If this would turn out to be like the 18-80 T4.4, I would have zero interest in it. A fully manual cine 70-200 T2.8 and I'll probably be in line as soon as they open it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*



RunAndGun said:


> Looks like illustrations to me, not actual pictures. Fairly trivial to change 18-80 to 70-200 in Photoshop. The known patent that Canon filed in 2015 was for T2.8, not T4.4. If this would turn out to be like the 18-80 T4.4, I would have zero interest in it. A fully manual cine 70-200 T2.8 and I'll probably be in line as soon as they open it.



Not according to image analysis programs. The darker it is the less likely it has been manipulated, it looks like simple sharpening etc, composites show massive color shifts.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Canon CN-E 70-200mm t/2.8 to be Announced at NAB*



privatebydesign said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like illustrations to me, not actual pictures. Fairly trivial to change 18-80 to 70-200 in Photoshop. The known patent that Canon filed in 2015 was for T2.8, not T4.4. If this would turn out to be like the 18-80 T4.4, I would have zero interest in it. A fully manual cine 70-200 T2.8 and I'll probably be in line as soon as they open it.
> ...



If true, it's one of those 'Good News, Bad News' things.

Bad News: I've been wanting a cine 70-200 T2.8 from Canon and it may be a "hybrid" T4.4, instead.
Good News: Looks like I want have to be spending a bunch of money and sitting on a waiting list.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

FYI, this will be a crop lens only.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 20, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> FYI, this will be a crop lens only.



With the exceptions of the CN-E primes, all of their Cine zooms are only designed to cover s35.


----------

